# Borsa di studio



## bringmelife

Salve,
sto scrivendo il mio cv in spagnolo e ho qualche problema con la seguente espressione: "Borsa di studio in Turchia per interviste e raccolta materiale".
Borsa di studio è beca. Non so se utilizzare becario.

Entonces: Becario en Turquia por entrevistas y recoger material

Grazie mille in anticipo


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Io direi:

"Becario en Turquía para la realización de entrevistas y recogida/recopilación de material".

Che ne pensi?

Un bacio da Barcellona!


----------



## bringmelife

Perfetto!
Ricambio il bacio da Roma!


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

Ma non si dice beca?


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Sí, Petalo, ma qua abbiamo cambiato parola. Va anche bene dire direttamente _becario_ in un CV.


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

Ok grazie! Quindi sono intercambiabili?


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

¡Hola de nuevo!

No son intercambiables así como así, puesto que _beca_ es la cosa en sí y el _becario_ la persona que la recibe. En un currículo, sin embargo, sí queda perfectamente bien especificar directamente que fuiste _becario_.

¿Existe _becario_ en italiano? _Borseggiatore_??? (¡Esto es una pequeña broma!, ¡eh!)


----------



## irene.acler

En italiano se dice *borsista*.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Grazie, Irene!


----------



## irene.acler

No hay de qué, TPS!


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

Anche "tirocinio"


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

¡Hola, José! ¿Pero _tirocinio_ no sería más la traducción de _prácticas_?

Saludos.


----------



## irene.acler

Sí, efectivamente "tirocinio" traduce "prácticas".


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

Sí, pero también puede ser Becario, cuando es remunerado el trabajo/beca, ¿no?


----------



## irene.acler

Yo sé que una persona que hace prácticas (por lo menos aquí en Italia) no es remunerada. Puede que un becario lo sea.


----------



## Cecilio

In spagnolo si usa anche il partecipio "becado"/"becada" in questi casi. Per esempio: "El año 2003 me fui becado (con una beca/como becario) a Roma".


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

irene.acler said:


> Yo sé que una persona que hace prácticas (por lo menos aquí en Italia) no es*tá* remunerada. Puede que un becario lo sea.


 
Existen prácticas remuneradas. A eso no me refería, pero bueno. En castellano, o al menos en España, la diferencia de estar en Prácticas y ser Becario es el _estatus_ en el que se establece el contrato. Imagino que allí es igual.


----------



## irene.acler

Cecilio said:


> In spagnolo si usa anche il participio "becado"/"becada" in questi casi. Per esempio: "El año 2003 me fui becado (con una beca/como becario) a Roma".


 
Ah, se usa para referirse a uno que hace prácticas?!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Cecilio said:


> In spagnolo si usa anche il partecipio "becado"/"becada" in questi casi. Per esempio: "El año 2003 me fui becado (con una beca/como becario) a Roma".


 
Vero, Cecilio, non ricordavo! E poi si sente abbastanza!


----------



## Cecilio

irene.acler said:


> Ah, se usa para referirse a uno que hace prácticas?!



En español el término "beca" es bastante amplio. Puede haber becas de estudio, de investigación, de colaboración, etc. En algunas de ellas se incluye algún tipo de trabajo y en otras la beca consiste simplemente en una ayuda económica (becas al estudio).


----------



## irene.acler

Vale, entiendo. Gracias.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Sì, Irene, non so se conosci l'inglese, ma è come la diferenza tra _scolarship_ e _grant_.

Un bacione!


----------



## irene.acler

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Sì, Irene, non so se conosci l'inglese, ma è come la differenza tra _scolarship_ e _grant_.
> 
> Un bacione!


 
Sí! Perfecto! Gracias.


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Sì, Irene, non so se conosci l'inglese, ma è come la diferenza tra _scholarship_ e _grant_.
> 
> Un bacione!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Vero, Petalo.

Grazie dalla correzione!


----------

